
Dasheroo has been acquired - spdustin
http://www.dasheroo.com/blog/dasheroo-kpis-has-been-acquired/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is like the complete opposite of an "incredible journey". So much so that
I feel like it should be explicitly mentioned.

Instead of being acquired and shut down, their being acquired will put them
back in business and allow their users to keep using the product!

